# Floppy Kid Syndrome in Buckling



## SkyWarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

It all started a day after Delilah's buckling was born four days ago. The little guy started looking "off" the second day.  By the evening of the second day, I brought him up to the house. I gave him some antibiotics and yogurt. Yesterday, he had all the signs of FKS -- distended belly, floppy, etc, and I started him on baking soda water. He perked up and could actually walk some last night.  He was not pooping although he made an effort.  I couldn't feel anything in his guts that felt solid. I had the nightmare bloat that kill Galadriel last night. So when I got up (having been awake for nearly 48 hours with only 3 hours of sleep), I checked on him and he was back to floppy and twitching his head.  I gave him baking soda water, some water with corn syrup, penicillin shot, and vitamin E shot.  He's cold, so I wrapped him up.  Still floppy.  What can I do that I haven't done?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the problems you are having.  In all the years I've had goats I've never had a case that I'm aware of - so I'd probably be running to my vet asap.  But, I found this online...sounds like you've covered a lot of these things.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml

Hope things turn around for you!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jun 16, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm so sorry for the problems you are having.  In all the years I've had goats I've never had a case that I'm aware of - so I'd probably be running to my vet asap.  But, I found this online...sounds like you've covered a lot of these things.
> 
> http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml
> 
> Hope things turn around for you!



He just died.  At this point, I'm just swearing a lot and pretty upset.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 16, 2015)

sorry to hear


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2015)

I am so sorry.


----------

